# is this a gold spilo?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

gonna pick up this beauty 5-6" tommorow at a local shop


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

again


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice.... who is he going to be meeting in his new home??


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cant really tell if it is or not, the pic is blurry. Can you get a better pic?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHoops







Didnt answer your question.

But sorry to tell you man, thats not a Spilo. Shape clearly shows the characteristics of a P. Nattreri. Cannot really tell which Pygo due to the darkness. Plus the black outlines of the tail is a give away also.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> WHoops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is def. not a pygo, he has no red absolutely whatsoever and the guy at the store i am buying at told me he was a "gold piranha". i'm 90% sure he is a serra of some sort, specifically like I said a serrasalamus spilopleura.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Nice.... who is he going to be meeting in his new home??


 he will be alone in a 29g (with the exception of a 3 inch raphael cat) and maybe a pleco. i'll first have to see if he tolerates the existence of the raphael before I maybe add a pleco.

i also have a 20g with a 2" spilo cf (maybe rhom), pleco, and another raphael.

i'm moving from NY to NC soon, so I don't have alot of space in my car for tanks, but you wait and see once i am settled in NC


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> WHoops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the pics are kinda deceiving because they are so dark, but I also think you can tell the difference between a pygo and this serra by the shape of the dorsal fin, and like I said when I saw him in person he had no red whatsoever, although in the pic it looks like he might have a little at the bottom. anyways, even if he is a pygo i don't care cuz he is just too cool.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

he also looks more like this in person and with better lighting:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Doesnt have the head of a pygo. It is a serra, but which kind is tough to tell because of the fuzziness of the picture.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Terrible pic, sorry... :sad: !


----------

